# St John Craft Beer LAUNCESTON!



## jlm (17/1/14)

Stopped in at Launceston's first craft beer bar today after flying into Bridport. Run by a couple of blokes who locals may recognise from Crown Cellars, its a little venue with six taps, one dedicated to cider, that are constantly rotating. Very similar to a Bris venue (lets say it could be called "The Itch".......) some QLD ex-pats might know in that they don't do food....just beer.

Taps had Rouge, Epic, Morrison (good saison Paul......be stopping in for one tomorrow) Stone and Wood and Iron House pouring beer....Cider tap had Willie Smith's. Bottle stock too.

They had a good crowd in tonight, probably around 50.....Good to see them doing well.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/1/14)

Brilliant. I'm heading there in April for a weeks holiday.


----------



## Not For Horses (17/1/14)

Coincidentally, I was also there tonight. Bout time we had a venue like this. Nice to see local beers on tap too.


----------



## time01 (14/3/14)

my parents are in tassie this weekend and im arranging for them to bring some stubbies back, wheres the best bottlo to go to? keen for some morrisons and van diemans, preferably the seasonal ones from van diemans as ive had the normal range.


----------



## DU99 (15/3/14)

crown cellars in launceston


----------



## jlm (15/3/14)

St John's do takeaways........Manager from crown now works there. Dunno what Van Dieman has in the way of seasonals at the moment, Morrisons has a Saison and a whiskey barrel aged scotch ale which are both well worth the price of admission. Pretty sure I saw both at St John's on Friday.


----------



## dago001 (15/3/14)

Van Dieman had a Hoppy Porter on display at the beerfest. Not worth the price of admission that one. However, if they called it a Black IPA, then it might be OK. No need to reinvent the wheel. Against all my better judgements, I would suggest the Seven Sheds new Dark Ale. Probably their best drop (as long as the bottle you get isnt infected)
St Johns is a great place to visit. Spent a great few hours there recently with Spud and his lovely lady. Must catch up again soon.
Cheers
LB


----------



## jlm (16/3/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Against all my better judgements, I would suggest the Seven Sheds new Dark Ale. Probably their best drop (as long as the bottle you get isnt infected)


Awww shucks, I'm blushing. I think.


----------



## time01 (17/3/14)

thanks lads, hopefully the olds got me a good selection


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/4/14)

Went in for a couple and loved the place, walked out with a few. Well done to the men who chose to bring craft beer to the people!!!


----------



## FlashmanAB (31/5/14)

Had some great brews at Saint John's today. Good conversation and advice.


----------

